# SAR+ traded for Sheed+



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/Blazers_Roster_Moves-99272-41.html

Rasheed and Person

for Shareef , Theo Ratlif and Dan Dickau

The Portland Trail Blazers have acquired former NBA All-Stars Forward Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Center Theo Ratliff as well as Guard Dan Dickau from the Atlanta Hawks in return for Forward/Center Rasheed Wallace and Guard/Forward Wesley Person. 

“Since John Nash and I came here last summer, we pursued a plan that would take character into account with talent, create cap flexibility while continuing to put a competitive team on the court,” said Trail Blazers President Steve Patterson. 

“The community has been very clear in their message and we are listening. As we pledged to our fans and customers back in August, we want to build a competitive team on the court and one in which the fans can also be proud of off the court. Today’s trade is a reflection of that commitment,” said Patterson. 

Abdur-Rahim, a 6-foot-9, 245-pound forward, is averaging 19.9 ppg (16th in the NBA) and 9.4 rpg (12th) while shooting 48.4% (18th) from the floor and 88.6% (7th) from the free throw line. The 6-foot-10, 235-pound Ratliff is the NBA’s leading shot blocker, 3.1 bpg, and averages 8.3 ppg and 7.2 rpg. Dickau, a Vancouver, WA native, has appeared in 20 games this season, averaging 2.1 ppg. 

A seven-year NBA veteran, Abdur-Rahim owns career averages of 20.7 ppg, 8.4 rpg and 1.1 spg in 583 games. The 27-year-old was the third selection of the 1996 NBA Draft by the then-Vancouver Grizzlies after a record-setting freshman year at California. He averaged 21.1 ppg, leading all freshmen in the country in scoring, and led the team in scoring, rebounding and steals. 

Please don't post full articles, only snippets -- thanks.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

you might as well put the Orange and Blue on him right now..hes gonna be a Knick


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Call 911 there has been a robbery in Atlanta. 


SAR AND RATLIFF and a pick for Raweed! His crap attitude will surely turn things around in Florida. 


The must really want to land Kobe, and want to sell the team to make such a lopsided trade.


I think he'll be a Knick now soon. That's to bad. To me he exemplifies the majority of the qualities that make athlete's suck.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> SAR AND RATLIFF and a pick for Raweed! His crap attitude will surely turn things around in Florida.


Flordia? There are only 2 teams in Florida. He wasn't traded to one of them.

-Petey


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Well, looks great for Portland, Atlanta did it for the cap...


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Atl will not be resigning Rasheed. They did the move for the cap space.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

whether they were doing it for cap space or not, portland really jacked them for their franchise player. theres a few other teams that are clearing cap space this season as well, and i'd be confident to guess that most high name free agents would rather play for any of these teams but atlanta. they just mustered 3 wins out of their 4 games, quite impreessive considering one was against dallas and the another against minnesota, so this just killed all chemistry that the hawks were beginning to have.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

I'm not convinced Atlanta did it for the "cap". They did it to dump salary. Since they lose money left and right with a high payroll, I don't see them using any of their cap space this summer. I'm sure the new owner would prefer to be set up for the 1st pick than with anybody out there on the FA market. Kobe isn't going to sign with Atlanta. Franchise players don't jump to lottery teams with cap room.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Rahim isn't a franchise player.

The key to the deal is Ratliff. The Blazers desperately needed a 2nd center other than Davis, and a shot blocking center to boot. They want to make the playoffs one more time for some kind of record, so that's their best shot. Rahim operates in the post a lot more than Wallace, but that would seem to throw the way overrated Zach Randolph into a bit of limbo. Since the Blazer players feel that Randolph is a bit of a ball-hog that doesn't play defense, it'll be interesting to see who they decide to dump the ball into now.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

now that sheed is out of portland  , I really hope he signs with the knicks in the summer. eastern conference champs 2005?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> Rahim isn't a franchise player.
> 
> The key to the deal is Ratliff. The Blazers desperately needed a 2nd center other than Davis, and a shot blocking center to boot. They want to make the playoffs one more time for some kind of record, so that's their best shot. Rahim operates in the post a lot more than Wallace, but that would seem to throw the way overrated Zach Randolph into a bit of limbo. Since the Blazer players feel that Randolph is a bit of a ball-hog that doesn't play defense, it'll be interesting to see who they decide to dump the ball into now.


How's a 21 pt 11 rebound per game guy going to be 'way overrated' There are only a handful of those guys in the league. He's in the top 10 in efficiency. 

Nobody has ever said his defense is any good. So how exactly is he overrated?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> SAR AND RATLIFF and a pick for Raweed! His crap attitude will surely turn things around in Florida.


I think there is another error in this statement, because I haven't read anything about a draft pick being involved.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> How's a 21 pt 11 rebound per game guy going to be 'way overrated' There are only a handful of those guys in the league. He's in the top 10 in efficiency.
> 
> Nobody has ever said his defense is any good. So how exactly is he overrated?


Easy answer. Rahim has a high EFF too, he's also one of that handful.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I think he's talking about Rahim, unless there was another 21 and 11 guy you were talking about. I think he's asking you how you can call a 21 and 11 guy who has a high efficiency rating (as in RAHIM) overrated.

This is why you drive peole nuts, you switch directions in logic left and right.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> I think there is another error in this statement, because I haven't read anything about a draft pick being involved.





> Abdur-Rahim goes to the Trail Blazers along with center Theo Ratliff and little-used point guard Dan Dickau, a first-round pick of the Sacramento Kings in 2002, who was traded to the Hawks on draft day. Ratliff is averaging 8.3 points and 7.2 rebounds, and Dickau is averaging 2.1 points.



About the Florida, thing, my bad it's a little premature.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I think he's talking about Rahim, unless there was another 21 and 11 guy you were talking about.


 \

No, we were talking about Randolph. Maybe I drive you nuts because you can't keep up?


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> No, we were talking about Randolph. Maybe I drive you nuts because you can't keep up?


*blush*


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

"Maybe I drive you nuts because you can't keep up?"


rashidi,keep your latent sexual feelings off the board


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ooooh, good one. I noticed that crack. But I've got control.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

This thread got homoerotic real fast........


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

theres alot of love on this board


----------

